# The twins!



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are my two kittens (6 months old) Evie and Alfie. As you can see, they are very alike, and do everything together!!



























(Alfie, left. Evie on the right.)


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Sweet, they are almost mirror images of each other!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

They are so beautiful there identical


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They are adorable. I have a b & w bro and sis too.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow, they really do look like twins, ,,, they are beautiful,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are lovely 

My girls are sisters and look nothing alike


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah thanks everyone. They are such a funny pair together too. They were rescued at about 4 weeks old where they were found wandering on an industrial estate, probably abandoned, along with another sibling who didn't make it  We were originally going to have just one, but we couldn't split them up, so had them both  Best decision we ever made!

Alfie is a big cuddly teddy bear, while Evie is funny and chatty, and they love each other to bits it's cute to see!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Twincats said:


> Ah thanks everyone. They are such a funny pair together too. They were rescued at about 4 weeks old where they were found wandering on an industrial estate, probably abandoned, along with another sibling who didn't make it  We were originally going to have just one, but we couldn't split them up, so had them both  Best decision we ever made!
> 
> Alfie is a big cuddly teddy bear, while Evie is funny and chatty, and they love each other to bits it's cute to see!


Lol! Sounds just like my two. When I went to view them at 9 weeks they were like 2 peas in a pod, running around chasing and playing together and I couldn't split them up either. Its also fun for them to have a playmate and company.

My Leo is a big cuddly teddy bear too. Susie doesn't like being picked up much but she loves strokes and little nose rubs. Very cute.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's a pic of my 2 the day I brought them home.


IMG_9278 by Photographs by Rachel, on Flickr

That's Leo on the left and Susie on the right.

They are 7 months old now.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

OH MY GOD IT'S TWIN KITTENS! Double the fun, double the pleasure, double the cuteness :001_wub: 

But how will you know who did it when one of them does something wrong :lol:


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Lol! Sounds just like my two. When I went to view them at 9 weeks they were like 2 peas in a pod, running around chasing and playing together and I couldn't split them up either. Its also fun for them to have a playmate and company.
> 
> My Leo is a big cuddly teddy bear too. Susie doesn't like being picked up much but she loves strokes and little nose rubs. Very cute.


Aw they are so cute! And sound like my two's personalities too!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Twincats said:


> Ah thanks everyone. They are such a funny pair together too. They were rescued at about 4 weeks old where they were found wandering on an industrial estate, probably abandoned, along with another sibling who didn't make it  *We were originally going to have just one, but we couldn't split them up, so had them both*  Best decision we ever made!
> 
> Alfie is a big cuddly teddy bear, while Evie is funny and chatty, and they love each other to bits it's cute to see!


Hmmm that sounds familiar - especially as we already had Willow and wanted _one_ playmate for her :lol:

I couldnt split Holly and Rowan up either - its lucky their brother was already reserved 

Holly and Rowan when we first met them









And at Christmas


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Hmmm that sounds familiar - especially as we already had Willow and wanted _one_ playmate for her :lol:
> 
> I couldnt split Holly and Rowan up either - its lucky their brother was already reserved
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!! No way could I split those babies up. I would have to have both of them. Sooooooo adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

A friend of mine had a kitten called Jack but he cried all night long for 3 nights so in the end they went back and got his sister Jill and that was the best decision they ever made too.


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Verrrry cute kitties!!! I love tabbies! We had our older cat when we first got these two, but she died not long after  So originally we wanted one kitten to keep Rosie company, but ended up getting the two of them, which was good as when Rosie died little Evie wasn't left on her own


----------

